

Internet Activist Charged With Data Theft - dclaysmith
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/07/19/reddit-co-founder-charged-with-data-theft/

======
eggbrain
Raldi responded a year ago to how much Aaron was a "cofounder":

 _"Aaron Swartz founded a company called Infogami that merged with reddit to
form "not a bug", so this is sort of like Steve Case calling himself a Time
Warner cofounder. "_
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/9r8on/aaron_swar...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/9r8on/aaron_swartz_cofounder_of_reddit_was_investigated/c0e2p9m)

Alexis responds via Twitter:

 _ATTN @nytimes Steve Huffman & I founded @reddit. We acquired Aaron Swartz's
company infogami 6mos after we launched._

<https://twitter.com/#!/kn0thing/status/93374221685755904>

~~~
zach
I distinctly remember being surprised at this turn of events. It didn't seem
natural, but then again I understood startup hiring was a challenge (for
different reasons then versus now). I haven't heard of much YC intermerging
since then.

I would be interested to hear what the current status and thinking is on the
subject of YC startups merging with each other.

~~~
nostrademons
It happens all the time, although I think it's now more typical for successful
YC startups to bring the founders of less-successful YC startups on board as
early employees. Scribd was apparently formed from the merger (and
reshuffling) of 3 YC startups. Slinkset merged into Posterous. I was just
talking a couple months ago with a former YC founder I knew from Google about
founding another startup, but he ended up signing on with an existing YC
company as an early employee instead.

------
mukyu
More discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2781615>

~~~
gregory80
this thread as well <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2782059>

